
Why I am launching a programming school - dmitri1981
https://medium.com/@constructorlabs/why-i-am-launching-a-programming-school-e466b0edc01c
======
gamechangr
Sorry - Friend - but I think the industry has passed you by.

It's a bad time to launch a for profit code school, partly because online
resources - like EdX - have become so good.

That's me trying to be helpful.

~~~
Peroni
I think, friend, you'll find that there is ample opportunity for code schools
that aren't based in the US.

London (where this school is based) is extremely receptive to code school
graduates and resources like EdX don't even scratch the surface from the
perspective of an employer.

~~~
gamechangr
That's great!

I said nothing about the US? No worries!

I recently read this article: [http://hackeducation.com/2017/07/22/bootcamp-
bust](http://hackeducation.com/2017/07/22/bootcamp-bust)

I know quite a few people that went through boot camps personally. Some did
great and some really struggled.

It sounds like you have it sorted, so I hope it's successful and I wish you
the best!

